# Sigelei Wehe 218



## Nailedit77 (15/12/16)

The new Sigelei Wehe 218 Mod is a collaboration between Sigelei and GlobalVaping! This box mod does require 3 high drain 18650 batteries for operation. In addition, the maximum wattage output of this device is 218w, and the maximum voltage output is 8.0v!

The Sigelei Wehe 218 Mod features temperature control for Ni200, Ti and SS wires! In addition, this device does feature a TCR and TFR mode, so you can easily fine tune your vape experience! Also, the minimum firing resistance of this device is 0.1 ohm. Lastly, the Sigelei Wehe 218 Mod does offer the user tons of safety features including reverse battery protection, high input voltage warning, output short circuit protection and more!

All in all, this is an excellent deal for the new Sigelei Wehe 218 Mod! If you’re looking for a new and affordable triple 18650 box mod


----------



## Chronix (16/12/16)

Don't think I'll ever purchase a Sigelei product after them fooling all their customers with the 213

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (16/12/16)

8v max output?! That sucks


----------

